# Coyote damage in less than 8 hours.



## Arrowhead (Jan 14, 2010)

This is a pic of a small buck my uncle shot last season. He is near 70 and hunts with a crossbow. He ended up gut shooting this deer. We waited about 5-6 hours before tracking. We ended up jumping the deer at midnight. I found the deer the next morning at 8am. So thats no more than 8 hours depending when it expired.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 14, 2010)

I have them stinkin things come in the yard like clockwork every night, well the field next to the house. They are after me chickens. I have yet to be fast enough to dispatch them, but the dog's keep them at a distance. They can do some damage. Well look on the bright side, there is a little rib meat left :biggrinbounce2:


----------

